# On newest liberty ..but.anything newer?



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Anything out there that is newer and stable ????
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

For which ROM? Liberty? Or something else? And what version of Liberty are you on?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Rubix us solid.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> For which ROM? Liberty? Or something else? And what version of Liberty are you on?


I prefer to go to something that didn't require sbf.

I am on liberty v2 I beleive how do I tell?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Rubix us solid.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Can I go to rubix without sbf?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> I prefer to go to something that didn't require sbf.
> 
> I am on liberty v2 I beleive how do I tell?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Should be in Settings -> About Phone under Android Version. If you scroll down you should come on the Build number, that would also tell us the version of Liberty you are on. If you are on Liberty 3 v 2.0 you can go to any of the Gingerbread ROMs, however make sure you are using either "normal" clockwork for Blur based ROMs (Liberty, Rubix, etc) and Droid X 2nd-init for the 2nd-init ROMs (MIUI, CM7 etc.)


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

K heres what I have,

Android version 2.3.3
Build -
4.5.157dx535

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> K heres what I have,
> 
> Android version 2.3.3
> Build -
> ...


2.3.3 is Gingerbread, you can basically go to any of the newest ROMs. Follow the specific install guides for the ROM, whether it is 2nd-init or normal. If changing ROMs entirely I would recommend a backup and data/cache wipe when installing.

A various couple to get you going:

2nd init:
EncounterICS (CM9) - Be aware of no camera currently but it is ICS. 2nd-init ROM. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13425-romcm9-encounterics-x-beta-3-bug-reports-only/

MIUI (01-08 Wiz's DefX Build) - Stable, no major bugs besides the usual 2nd-init items. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11858-rommiuius-defx-part-2-2012-1-8/ Same with Bean's ICS Build. (2.1.6) http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12588-rom-galnet-miui-ics-216-stable-for-droid-x/ Between the two I would say personally that Wiz's build is slightly more stable, but the ICS builds are a bit snappier, so personal preference there. The ICS builds also have the script mods baked in, so that's nice if you're a bit lazier.







Both are 2nd-init.

CM7 - Go to the CM7 forum, then top pinned thread. Found here and go to OP to get latest. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10191-updated-info-on-revnumbers-cm4dx-gb/page__st__620. Flash the usual CM way with gapps/etc. Differences and variations of different builds can be found in OP. Recent update has charge while off working. 2nd-init.

Normal init:

Rubix: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11456-rom-beta-rubix-blurry-04/

Liquid Smooth: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6157-rom-liquid-smooth-roms-30-for-multiple-devices/

Liberty (3 v.2 is latest) http://rootzwiki.com/forum/117-liberty-team/

Vortex: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9196-romvortex-release-candidate/

Apex: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3422-romdroidx-apex-200-release-candidate-rc4-1092011/

Sorry I can't say much about the normal init ROMs. I was on Froyo forever and when I eventually got arsed to update to GB I went to 2nd-init and never really looked back.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

There's always a chance something will go wrong and you'll have to sbf.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> There's always a chance something will go wrong and you'll have to sbf.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


This is 100% correct. If you are not near a computer always be aware of that fact. I've flashed ROM updates on my phone going down the interstate, but be aware of the risks. (No I wasn't driving







)


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Dumb question whats the diff between 2nd init and normal?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Also which would you say gives the best blend of decent.battery + stability??????

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> Also which would you say gives the best blend of decent.battery + stability??????
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I would say 1st-init has better battery.

I'm running LibertyX3 still, after trying ApeX, CM7, CM7GB, MIUI and EncounterICS.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Dumb question whats the diff between 2nd init and normal?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


2nd-init will need to make sure you flash the clockwork for it (use ROM Manager and flash Droid X 2nd-init) 2nd-init is just the name of the hack that is used, basically hijacking init processes of the kernel, it generally allows greater customization for the ROM, however there can be some downsides. HDMI-out does not currently work on any released 2nd-init ROMs, same with 1% battery increments and some other small items (the green LED stays on while charging (I actually have gotten to like that) and charge while off was just fixed very recently and only on some CM at this point)

Most of those aren't deal breakers for most people though. If you want stability and battery life in 2nd-init I would look at MIUI. The DefX base gets great battery life, and I haven't played with the recent ICS builds much but I know they are based on Ace's old build which had comparable battery life to the DefX. Like I said, its really if you would rather have stability or snapiness. In my general opinion, the DefX builds are a stable, the ICS builds are a test, at least that's how I view it. They have the same features, but I find the ICS framework makes FC sometimes and general just little bugginess. Nothing major mind you, just little problems.

CyanogenMod is also probably the most famous and popular ROM cross-platform. Its very stable on the X, just got charge while off updated as well. MIUI and CM are based on the same source code at somewhere a long time ago, so fixes in one ROM usually translate to the other eventually. CM looks and acts very AOSP, MIUI is a blending of AOSP features and what a lot of people would say looks like iOS. I'm quite partial to MIUI myself, after getting it up and running great with all the scripts I want and everything, it is very flexible, and I can easily beat out 48 hours on a battery if need be. I've been on the DefX build lately just because I love the stability, haven't had a FC in probably 2-3 weeks. Battery life and stability on 2nd-init is continuing to improve further.

There is still some normal init ROMs which are geting updates and whatnot for the X. But I'd say a lot of the remaining development that will be done will probably be under 2nd-init just because it allows greater control in its hijack than the normal methods. Normal init ROMs tend to have slightly more stability because they don't pull out all of the Blur, and that generally also gives it greater life as well. This is subjective and debatable depending on how you specifically tailor your phone, as I've had plenty of normal init ROMs that I couldn't push past 24 hours, and I've gotten MIUI past 60 before just running bare-bones and pushed to the max. However, right of the box, the general rule of thumb goes:

Normal init (blur-based) - More stable/better battery
2nd-init - More customizable (by a metric arseload), sometimes different features that aren't always available to normal init baked in to the ROMs as well.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool I am gonna.go the wiz muiu.

so,
go to rom manager 
Boot into recovery 
Backup
Wipe
Instal from sd
Gapps needed?

Is they right?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Right. I'd run a TiBu backup of your apps (so you can restore, 90% of the time its ok to reinstall user apps+data (games and whatnot) you just want to avoid restoring system apps)
Also, make sure your contacts are synced to the google server or if you don't sync make a vCard (go to your Contacts -> Settings button -> Export to SD) if you want to keep your SMS/MMS use a backup app from the market. Keep in mind restoring from other ROMs can cause issues, so I'm not going to say your going to be 100% if you restore all your apps and whatnot, but I've never had a problem.

Anyways, next go to ROM Manager - Update your Clockwork

Reboot in to recovery. Make a nandroid, if you'd like, in case things go south.

Data wipe/factory reset and cache wipe. Install the MIUI.zip (just like when changing to any other ROMs) No Gapps needed for MIUI, its self-contained. If you want the extra Gapps at a later date you can install them via the normal method.

Reboot recovery.

Should boot right up in to MIUI. Let us know if any issues come about.

Also, you may want to browse around here: http://en.miui.com/a-39.html If you've never been on MIUI. Its a vastly different experience than any of the other ROMs. You can theme on the fly without any outside programs, it has built-in DND protection and Extended Settings to have full control over your notification bar. There's also not an official app drawer, you either have it on your multitude of screens or folder it. There is one hidden away in the Extended Settings menus if you want to check that out, however. Really, there's no reason for anyone's MIUI to look the same.









A couple tips:

Holding home while on lock screen will turn on the torch (don't need to come out of lock and find app)

Full reboot options built in to power-down menu.

Due to the DefX base, when you reboot the phone you will notice an LED flash when the Red Moto M comes up. If you click volume down it will bring you in to a custom boot menu (think of it like a BIOS on a computer) where you can get in to Clockwork in case things go south with your various modding adventures.

Long press on icons on the desktop to bring up the uninstall and move screen

Pinch fingers on the desktop to bring up the launcher editor (add more screens, change home screen, etc.)

Have fun!

EDIT: Almost forgot. After you install you need to go in to Superuser and ENABLE ROOT PERMISSIONS. Just press settings Menu and go in to it from there. I'm not sure if its set correctly now since I haven't data wiped in months, but I know on the older versions when you data wiped you had to re-enable root permissions.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Goose, nice write-up. Do you mind if I ask what scripts/settings you're running to get such great battery life on MIUI? I was playing around on the Galnet beta 3 MIUI build and was getting roughly 10 hours of battery life (with JakeBitesmod and undervolt (via QuickClockAdvanced).

Just curious. I really like MIUI and want it to last longer so I can use it as a daily driver. Thanks man.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks goose .

When I flash newest clockwork ..do I select 2nd init?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry to bother again..should I select 2ndinit when updating clock work?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry I've been at work then the gf's house. She'll shoot me on sight if she sees me browsing around rootzwiki, she already thinks I probably spend too much time fooling around on my phone as it is.







Anyways use the Droid 2 option or Droid X option when getting in to CWM to install. The 2nd-init option is for once it's installed, you will use that to get into recovery (CWM should match whatever the phone's current ROM is)

Salsa I undervolt with QC advanced, battery saver profile, with smartass gov, and run powerboost with all the performance-enhancing tweaks installed (I don't use the RZR recovery or CWM on reboot since MIUI has the bootmenu) for example yesterday, it was at 70% battery life with the display and browser being biggest hogs, with probably 4-5 hours of screen time and a total uptime of 12 hours when I checked. Also note I run my phone relatively bare bones. I have lots of apps/games installed but bear in mind using more apps=less battery life. My daily use I need the browser, phone, and text. I'll play games sometimes but that will run the battery quite a bit more quickly, especially graphically-intensive games like Robot Unicorn Attack. Usage itself I find is the biggest differentiator between battery life for individual users. However, the battery life you got sounds fairly poor unless you were just running an app all day. I've ran mine about that short but its like when I'm on the road and just browsing and playing games constantly for 10-12 hours. I would check on yours and make sure that there is nothing that is stopping the phone from going in to Deep Sleep. MIUI, for whichever reasons, seems to be a bit more particular about apps bringing it out of Deep Sleep that I've noticed.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

OK Droid, 2 it is

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmmm, thanks man! I really appreciate it. I'm going to give the DefX build a go and see if I can pull it off. Thanks a ton, man.

Might just have given me a great reason to leave Vortex... and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

Great writeup! Thanks for all the information.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Goose.. 
Rom manager is not letting me reboot into recovery.

Can I use bootstrap?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Never mind on miui now

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

For good battery life any tricks on miui?

also how do I get rid of this liberty boot animations?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> For good battery life any tricks on miui?
> 
> also how do I get rid of this liberty boot animations?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


You should be able to change the boot animation using the built in Themer. Just go to Themes -> Hit Customize at the bottom -> and change using the Boot Animation option. You can find lots of Boot Animations on the Online Theme tab of the Themes, or you can download them from elsewhere. I'm assuming you mean Boot Animation and not the Boot Logo (the Animation is the part that comes after the red M at bootup) if you want to change the Boot Logo its a bit more complicated.

As far as battery life, its up to individual users. Check my post a bit further back on this thread about battery life.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool so for battery you postered on this thread?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

nevermind found it thanks

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have started an MIUI on the Droid X Informational Guide that I will likely update as time goes on with new features, how-tos for better battery life, etc. etc. However, if you have any general MIUI questions, they can likely be answered by checking it out here:

http://anhavendroid.blogspot.com/2012/01/getting-to-know-miui-on-droid-x.html


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I'm about to give up (for a while, at least). Correctly installed and toggled Powerboost, unthrottle, undervolted w/ QC Advanced, using setCPU to use Smartass governor. Have display set lowest, and have been checking battery usage throughout the day.

Voice calls was top on usage: 23% of unplugged usage... for 6minutes 37seconds
Display: 17
Phone Idle: 17
Cell standby: 14
Android System: 14

My battery is depleted down to 15% after 6 hours 48 minutes.

Also, bare minimum of apps installed. Maybe 3 apps (none are system persistent except for SwiftX Keyboard) in addition to the usual Google Apps.

Not to be all doom and gloom, but I think I'm going to give up soon.


----------

